# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  Δημιουργια εφεδρικης τροφοδοσιας για την περιπτωση διακοπης ρευματος

## akakios

Ο στοχος ειναι να αποφυγουμε το downtime σε περιπτωσεις που εχουμε διακοπες ρευματος της ΔΕΗ.

Καποιοι μπορει να χρησιμοποιησουν UPS αλλα κατα την προσωπικη μου αποψη δεν εχει μεγαλη αυτονομια καθως επισης σπαταλουν πολυ ενεργεια ασκοπα.

Η υλοποιηση στον κομβο μου εγινε με το σκεπτικο να ειναι τα Routerboard συνεχως ανοιχτα οπως επισης ΚΑΙ το modem-router για το ιντερνετ(πολλοι εχουν VPN)
Ετσι και στο awmn δεν δημιουργουνται προβληματα ΑΛΛΑ και μπορουμε να σερφαρουμε οσο εχουμε διακοπη ρευματος με τα smartphone μας η τα λαπτοπ.

Στο σχημα εξηγω το τι εχω κανει.

122.jpg

*1)* Χρησιμοποιησα τροφοδοτικο meanwell 220ν σε 24ν-4Α . 
*2)* Εβαλα 2 μπαταριες Yuasa 12ν-7Α σε σειρα για να παρω τα 24ν.
*3)* απο το τροφοδοτικο παιρνει ρευμα το RB260GSP (Gbit switch που δινει στις 4 πορτες του ΡοΕ Gbit).
*4)* φευγει καλωδιο δικτυου (δεδομενα+τροφοδοσια) προς την ταρατσα. 
(στο σχημα εχω 1 RB αλλα μπορειτε να βαλετε οσα θελετε αρκει να προσεξετε την συνολικη καταναλωση.
*5)* απο το τροφοδοτικο τραβηξα ενα ακομα καλωδιο για να δωσω ρευμα στην θαυματουργη συσκευη DC-DC converter.
(εχει διαστασεις ΜΟΝΟ 4cm*2cm και δεχεται στην εισοδο του απο 4 μεχρι 35 βολτ και στην εξοδο ρυθμιζεται να δινει απο 1.23 εως 30 βολτ)
(στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση την εξοδο την εχω ρυθμισει στα 12ν για να δουλεψει το modem-router χωρις προβληματα)
(στα χαρακτηριστικα λεει οτι μπορει να δωσει 2Α μεγιστο ρευμα χωρις ψυκτρα. αλλα 1ον το ροθτερ τραβαει max 1Α και 2ον προτιμω να βαλω αλλο ενα για οποια αλλη συσκευη χρειαστω απο το να βαλω ψυκτρα)

Το τροφοδοτικο το εχω ρυθμισει (ειναι ρυθμιζομενο απο 24 εως 29 βολτ) στα 27 βολτ. ((καποια στιγμη θα βαλω το *meanwell AD-155B* που δινει 5Α)) 
αυτο γιατι αν ειναι στα 24 τοτε η καθε μπαταρια δεχεται 24/2=12βολτ οποτε *δεν* φορτιζεται. στα 27/2 = 13,5 βολτ ειναι καλυτερα αν και θα ηθελα 14,2 οπου ομως τα RB μετα τα 28βολτ κλεινουν.

Μενει να δοκιμαστει 3-4 μερες... οπως και να κανω τεχνητες διακοπες για να δω την συμπεριφορα του συστηματος.
Οπως και να δω ''θεωρητικα'' και ''πρακτικα'' τι αυτονομια θα εχω.
Παντα μπορουμε να βαλουμε ''παραλληλα'' αλλες 2 μπαταριες (σε σειρα μεταξυ τους) για να ανεβουμε στα 14Α συνολικης αποθηκευσης. 
Η αλλιως 2*12ν μεγαλυτερες μπαταριες. Αν και νομιζω η αναλογια χωρητικωτητας-τιμης ειναι καλυτερη στα 7Α.


Ολα αυτα ειναι με υλικα του εμποριου χωρις να πιασω κολλητηρι-καλαι-πλακετες κλπ κλπ για να φτιαξω κατι μονος μου.

ΚΟΣΤΟΣ: 
1)τροφοδοτικο 24ν ΜΕ BACKUP μπαταριας ..... παρα πολλες τιμες απο 28€ εως και 49€
2)RB260GSP σημερα εχει περιπου 60-65€
3)2 μπαταριες 12ν/7Α περιπου 12-15€ η καθεμια
4) dc-dc converter *1,5€* το καθενα.
5) καλωδια δικτυου 0€ ..... ολοι εχουμε περισσευμα

μπορουμε να καταργησουμε το RB260GSP και με ενα απλο POE injector (Περιπου 9€ ο Gbit) να στειλουμε ρευμα πανω.
Το προτιμησα γιατι πρωτον εγω ανεβαζω 4 καλωδια(ενα για καθε RB) και δευτερον δινει την δυνατοτητα να ''κλεισουμε'' το ρευμα μεσω gui. 
Τελος κανει μονο του ελεγχο αν υπαρχει βραχυκυκλωμα και κλεινει το ρευμα οπως επισης δινει πληροφοριες της τασης και του ρευματος της καθε πορτας χωριστα.


*Ξερω πολλοι θα διαφωνησουν με ολα αυτα...... αλλα καποιοι μπορει να τα βρουν ενδιαφεροντα. ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ λοιπον αναφερομαι.

*Καθε κριτικη ειναι δεκτη αρκει να ειναι καλοπροαιρετη.

----------


## sv1gzv



----------


## mikemtb

Στάλθηκε από το C1905 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## sv1gzv

εχω φτιάξει και εγω ενα 12v για ρουτερ και rb 951 με μπαταρια 12v 7ah 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Trazor

Πολύ καλή υλοποίηση. Μπορείς να μου πεις το τροφοδοτικό που το βρίσκεις σε αυτές τις τιμές???

----------


## akakios

> Πολύ καλή υλοποίηση. Μπορείς να μου πεις το τροφοδοτικό που το βρίσκεις σε αυτές τις τιμές???


Το meanwell SCP-35-24 24V/1,4A with ups function εχει 14,55€ + φπα
Το meanwell SCP-75-24 27,6V/2,7A with ups function εχει 18,74€ + φπα 

Αν θες μπορω με π.μ. να σου πω τα μαγαζια.

Με μια ματια στο ''γουγλη'' θα βρεις διαφορα.

----------


## downlots

Το DC-DC από πού το πήρες; 

Βασικά δεν μας βάζεις και κανά link να μην ψάχνουμε; Σιγά την διαφήμιση, εμείς και εμείς είμαστε! 

Έχω κάνει και εγώ παρόμοια υλοποίηση αλλά το DC-DC μου λείπει!!

----------


## akakios

> Το DC-DC από πού το πήρες; 
> 
> Βασικά δεν μας βάζεις και κανά link να μην ψάχνουμε; Σιγά την διαφήμιση, εμείς και εμείς είμαστε! 
> 
> Έχω κάνει και εγώ παρόμοια υλοποίηση αλλά το DC-DC μου λείπει!!



εχεις π.μ.

----------


## Convict

> Το DC-DC από πού το πήρες; 
> 
> Βασικά δεν μας βάζεις και κανά link να μην ψάχνουμε; Σιγά την διαφήμιση, εμείς και εμείς είμαστε! 
> 
> Έχω κάνει και εγώ παρόμοια υλοποίηση αλλά το DC-DC μου λείπει!!


Αυτό ξαναπες το...!!!

++++++

----------


## ashetos

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, akakios εάν μπορείς στείλε και σε μένα ένα pm με τα links των καταστημάτων για τα υλικά (meanwell, dc-dc κ.λ.π.)
Ευχαριστώ!

----------

